# Plush crib-sized mattress pad?



## marrymeflyfree (Jan 5, 2008)

My 14mo daughter sleeps very well these days in our bed - whether we're in it or not. It's hit or miss (mostly miss) in her bed. I'm getting more and more pregnant by the day here, and my sleep is suffering tremendously when she's in bed with us. Much as I love waking up to her smiling face, I really need some good sleep...and frankly there just won't be room for 4 once the new wee one is out of the belly.

I think part of the issue is that she's just more comfortable on our soft, awesome mattress! She no longer needs the firmness of the infant mattress, so I'm wondering if anyone makes a plush surface sized for a crib mattress. I've been googling around, but haven't seen anything that looks any cozier than the organic waterproof pad she already has. Anyone have any ideas or suggestions?

Thanks!


----------



## SandraS (Jan 18, 2007)

When I attempted to use a co-sleeper attached to our plush pillow top mattress bed, I layered it with about six quilts then covered it with a sheet. This was from birth on (I don't get why a newborn, even a tummy sleeper like all four of mine, have to sleep on a rock hard board - a healthy baby won't self-suffocate by placing her face in a mattress and leaving it there! LOL!). Anyways, the co-sleeper idea ultimately never did work out, babes just slept between us. But the mattress was soft and comfy!

Dig out all the old blankets in your closet and layer them, and cover with a big sheet that you tuck in around the mattress. I thought it was pretty close to how my bed felt.


----------



## sapphire_chan (May 2, 2005)

Sheepskin?


----------



## henny penny (Mar 26, 2008)

Shepherd's Dream has an organic wool crib comforter that you can put underneath the crib sheet for plushness. We have their pillows and they are dreamy.


----------

